# Verizon Gnex housing



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been trying to find a white housing for verizon galaxy nexus. I have been able to find white housing for gsm phones but not lte. Someone could help that would be great!


----------



## r3dlined (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.parts4repair.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-middle-cover-lte-version/


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

That link doesn't have a white chassis for the lte gnex. That's for the GSM gnex.

As far as I know, there isn't a white lte gnex chassis available yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure a white lte Verizon was made.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

There was talk of one coming but that may have been scrapped by big red.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Solution: Buy a Gnex LTE housing and paint it whatever you want like this guy did.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27781-flat-red-gnex/


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Solution: Buy a Gnex LTE housing and paint it whatever you want like this guy did.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27781-flat-red-gnex/


That's my phone still looks same as the day I painted it. I really baby mg phone though. I'm not sure how durable it would be if your rough with your phone.

Frame right before reinstalling

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r3dlined (Jun 18, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> That link doesn't have a white chassis for the lte gnex. That's for the GSM gnex.
> 
> As far as I know, there isn't a white lte gnex chassis available yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


My bad, didn't read that OP all the way.


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

kameleongt said:


> That's my phone still looks same as the day I painted it. I really baby mg phone though. I'm not sure how durable it would be if your rough with your phone.
> 
> Frame right before reinstalling
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What kind of paint did you use? Vinyl or did krylon? What's steps did u take


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> What kind of paint did you use? Vinyl or did krylon? What's steps did u take


I used automotive/fleet paint single stage.

I only used primer for the back so I can smoothen it out.

I sanded the frame down with 800grit then I dusted it off with a blower and wiped with degreaser. Then I applied a coat of adhesion promoter then paint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I used automotive/fleet paint single stage.
> 
> I only used primer for the back so I can smoothen it out.
> 
> ...


I get a more detailed list in a bit with pics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

